
Mobile Mesh Networking Framework - CLei
http://www.hypelabs.io
======
fratelli
Woow, looks awesome! But what do you mean "pre-register"?? When will it be
available?

~~~
CLei
In the beginning of April both iOS and Android version will be available

------
brudgers
This might make a good "Show HN". Is there a story behind its development?

~~~
CLei
Thank you for your interest and feedback, will definitely post it on "Show HN"
in a couple weeks, as soon as both iOS and Android versions of the framework
are ready and publicly available!

About it's story, we started working on this aprox. one year ago. We had an
"off-the-grid" messaging app and visited a conference in order to promote it.
Wi-fi was always going down, so we were one of the only apps that could
actually be used, and tons of developers came to us asking to use our
technology (which was kind of primitive at the time, but worked) on their own
apps. Long-story short (with a few trips to countries with poor and expensive
connectivity in between), we then decided to make as our mission to help build
a more connected world and help developers build solutions that can work when
others can't, and started working on the framework only.

~~~
brudgers
Thanks. Curious if there is anything interesting about the architecture and
implementation.

------
hfalucas
Will this be for enterprise use only or any developer will have access to it?

~~~
CLei
Hi, Hype Labs team member here. The framework will be open and free for
everyone, from enterprise to developers and released in a few weeks. We just
want people to use mesh on their own apps and to see which kind of solutions
they build with it. It's been super interesting to know for what people want
to use it so far, may write a blog post about it and about how mesh can be
powerful on mobile anytime soon.

------
rafaelpino
This looks interesting, I'll definitely give it a try.

------
recordxpto
Mesh is already available?

~~~
CLei
Available in April

